# Leg very swollen, need advice



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Please see pic of tinc below. Never had any problems with these guys, they were my first. They're about 3 years old now I would guess. I just noticed this swelling this morning, hadn't noticed anything prior to that.

My guess is possibly an infected cut or break of some sort...?

Need some advice on treatment. I'm guessing quarantine for sure (?), but then what?


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Got this guy in quarantine. He seems to be moving around, though certainly not as well as before. 

I put in some termites as an easy, non-annoying food source. I sure could use some tips on treatment though. I hate to do more harm than good, so I'm not sure if I should just leave him be for now, or if I should be doing something else.


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd take the frog in to see a vet if possible.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Raymond said:


> I'd take the frog in to see a vet if possible.


Thanks Dartluv for the bump.

Raymond, not sure that's really possible in my area. I've spoken with others that are local to me and there doesn't seem to be any knowledge out there with the vets.

I know some use fish meds, I'm just not sure on they type or dosage. I'm sure that's a hot topic, so maybe I'll search on that.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

You could always send Dr. Frye an e-mail of you pic and see what he has to say. [email protected] I don't know if he can help with that, but it doesn't hurt to try.

-Shelley


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Most vets will take a look at it. I know my vet has offered but I have yet to take any in.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Little guy is still hanging in there. I think he has eaten some, and is still moving, though obviously not a lot. From what I've gleaned offline, there doesn't seem to be a lot of reason for hope, but I'm going to go down fighting!!!!

Will update, and hopefully with good news and future advice.

Thanks all for your time and assistance.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Like has been mentioned - you are going to want to have a vet take a look at it - preferably one with at least some exotics experience (check http://www.arav.org/USmembers.htm).

Without being able to more closely examine the frog, it is impossible to say exactly what is going on. However, your picture certainly makes it look like an infection. It will probably need to be lanced, drained, and then administered a course of antibiotics (with or without culture). Whether the treatment will save the frog is hard to say, but chances of survival after treatment are better than without it.

In the meantime - if the frog isn't eating, than you are going to want to give some supportive care (ARS soaks, treating with calcium gluconate (to provide glucose to maintain energy stores). Check out the supportive care sheet Here


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

ew i cringed when i opened up this thread. that looks pretty bad.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks rozdaboff, much appreciated.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

John,

Keep us up to date on this little guy. Let me know if you need any of the stuff Oz mentioned, I have all of it. 

Melis


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Melis. I called around today to a few vets and they seemed to be of the impression that it was either hopeless, or that there was little they could do.

The little guy is still moving around, but I don't think he's eating. The swelling has gone down. I'm not sure if the sore ruptured itself, or if the infection is abating. Regardless, I'm still doing the meds and trying my best. 

Fingers still crossed.


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

best of luck.

i hope the lil' fella pulls through!


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, the poor little guy didn't make it.  I hope at least that he didn't suffer too much, and am glad in a way that it was quick at least.

I sure appreciate everyones advice, time, expertise, and thoughts.

He was a good frog. Anyone who knew him said so.

Thank you all.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. I lost a female powder blue a little while back in a very similar fashion. Her front leg looked really similar. I thought the treatment was working because the infection was getting much smaller. She was still eating though. Came in to feed in the morning and she was no longer with us.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your frog Sledder - that's rough! 

Sounds like you did everything you could for him, though.


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry about your loss...


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

Aww im so sorry! some people just dont understand that losing a frog is like losing an animal (except on here) so im sorry for your loss


----------

